# Tractor thoughts



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Opinion time...Have a friend asking about Mahindra and Zetor tractors...anyone have one or have had one? What do you think? Thanks.


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

Mahindra 4530. Built like a TANK. Mahindra builds them tough. No plastic, everything is metal. I used if for two years to run my entire haying operation. Pulled a NH315 with wagon behind it. No issues. The only issue I have had was an oil leak from the top end. Leaky gasket, dealer too care of it. My only dislike is the Titan tires. Had a real rough go around with Mahindra and Titan over the tires. Three sets in under three years.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

There are a few Zetors here that are getting long in the tooth in this area. Guys that have them love them. Few electrical gremlins other than that they are tough economical tractors. I have driven couple and they are not too bad for the dough. I would think the eco models from the Big 3 might get a guy better dealer support. If looking for cheap horsepower that would be the way I would be leaning....


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a Zetor w/ loader (Model 10742 ... 107 HP). I bought it new 5 yrs ago. I think I have about 3,000 hours on it now. I love it, hardly any problems. At the time I was going to buy a 7000 series or 6430 w/loader. I happened to see one of these tractors at the state fair. Got some information from the guy and the next week went to his dealership and ordered one. It cost me half of what the JD was going to. I have a buddy seat, loader, weights on the rear axle, plug in heater, and radio. They put one in for me but they dont come with them. Now the bad part. The oil filter hangs alittle low for my liking but as long as you pay attention to it then its not a problem. I only use this tractor to mow/rake, sq. bale, feed, and some light discing. So its not a problem that I worry that much about because I dont take it through a bunch of bad brush or something that would knock it off. I also think the clutch is alittle weak in it, I did have my pads replaced last year. But from what I've been told, with the amount of loader work that I do, thats a normal thing with tractors. But I would buy another one if I had a chance. At the time, that was the biggest new tractor that they were making. Now they have a 135 hp tractor and I've thought about trading that one in, and getting a bigger one. I have other big tractors that are reliable so I havent done it yet but I would say in the near future its going to happen.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

A friend had a Zetor and loved it. He really liked the compressor on it. His only complaint was that we don't have a dealer anywhere close. He didn't seem to have any problems getting parts though and said it was built like a tank.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

This is the place I get all my Zetor parts. I usually have it within 2 days. About Us, Ridgeway Enterprises - Parts for Zetor Tractors - North Arkansas


----------



## jenkinsfarmsinc (Dec 8, 2011)

There used to be a Zetor dealer in our area but he doesn't sell them anymore, not sure why. I do know a guy who bought an older one and liked it so he bought a new one and ended up making the dealer take it back. He was trying to run a round baler with it and had nothing but problems. I don't remember the size of the tractor or what the problems were for sure, but I do know it was a battle for him and the dealer ended up refunding his money.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Jenkinsfarminc...........wonder what problems he had because from time to time I run my JD 567 off it without any problems. Ive prob run 5000 bales threw it. Sounds like he might have gotten a lemon.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I'm curious as well. The one my friend had, ran a progressive density Vicon baler. As far as I know that's all it did. He didn't think much of the baler but he did like the tractor.


----------



## jenkinsfarmsinc (Dec 8, 2011)

Im not positive, but I believe it was something to do with the hydraulics overheating or the tractor overheating? I didn't hear many of the details, just remember the fight that had ensued over it. Its the only time I had heard of any problems with one.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah i could understand the overheating issue. The radiators are kinda stacked on top of each other and the big one infront of the motor is kind of a pain to clean out. But i bought/made a long air hose nozzle that I can get in there pretty easily and blow it out so that the debris go toward the front of the tractor. The other ones for the air conditioner, hydraulics, and secondary one for the tractor all slide out to the side. On the newer ones they fixed this problem by spacing them out alittle more.


----------

